# Tips Scam



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

I did 25 rides this week since tipping was initiated. I received a total of 2 tips totaling a whopping $3. You see folks, Uber wants you to think they care about you. They "allow" tipping of which most riders won't tip while at the same time ROBBING drivers blindly with the upfront fares scam. For example, I did a 15 minute ride that was 6.4 miles long. The passenger paid $16.95. I took home $7.95, Uber stole $8.57 ($7.02 service fee, $1.55 booking fee). They took well over 50% of what the passenger paid and this is a common occurrence.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> I did 25 rides this week since tipping was initiated. I received a total of 2 tips totaling a whopping $3. You see folks, Uber wants you to think they care about you. They "allow" tipping of which most riders won't tip while at the same time ROBBING drivers blindly with the upfront fares scam. For example, I did a 15 minute ride that was 6.4 miles long. The passenger paid $16.95. I took home $7.95, Uber stole $8.57 ($7.02 service fee, $1.55 booking fee). They took well over 50% of what the passenger paid and this is a common occurrence.


Why did you agree to the new TOS then?


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

And you still do this.......WHY?!?!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> I did 25 rides this week since tipping was initiated. I received a total of 2 tips totaling a whopping $3. You see folks, Uber wants you to think they care about you. They "allow" tipping of which most riders won't tip while at the same time ROBBING drivers blindly with the upfront fares scam. For example, I did a 15 minute ride that was 6.4 miles long. The passenger paid $16.95. I took home $7.95, Uber stole $8.57 ($7.02 service fee, $1.55 booking fee). They took well over 50% of what the passenger paid and this is a common occurrence.


Based on my experience, when I pick up riders from affluent areas, that's when Uber really jacks up the fare, with the result being I get less than half of the total collected.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Why did you agree to the new TOS then?


I had no other choice. It doesn't mean I can't vent or complain about that tactic. What else is the purpose of these forums? Many small minded people say "if you don't like it, don't do it". It isn't that simple and frankly that mentality is very limited in scope. The fact Uber took over 50% of that fare is concerning and many agree. So think before you post a smart ass remark next time.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> I had no other choice. It doesn't mean I can't vent or complain about that tactic. What else is the purpose of these forums? Many small minded people say "if you don't like it, don't do it". It isn't that simple and frankly that mentality is very limited in scope. The fact Uber took over 50% of that fare is concerning and many agree. So think before you post a smart ass remark next time.


Just stop looking at the trip details...


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Just stop looking at the trip details...


You can remain ignorant all you want.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> You can remain ignorant all you want.


Being ignorant is whining about something you agreed upon


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Being ignorant is whining about something you agreed upon


Not at all. Get a dictionary before looking like an idiot. Why did you even reply to this thread initially if you can't contribute something worthy? Get real hobbies.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Not at all. Get a dictionary before looking like an idiot. Why did you even reply to this thread initially if you can't contribute something worthy? Get real hobbies.


Alright keep whining then and be sure you accept the next tos as well without reading it


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

I like that they started the in-app tiping not because there would be in-app tipping (the non-tipper types still aren't tipping) but because it alerted people that do tip to go ahead and tip. I have been getting good cash tips now.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

columbuscatlady said:


> I like that they started the in-app tiping not because there would be in-app tipping (the non-tipper types still aren't tipping) but because it alerted people that do tip to go ahead and tip. I have been getting good cash tips now.


I also think people don't realize the option is active. You know how most people don't rate? Since the tip option is on the rate screen they may miss it.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Seem like the subject of this thread should be the "Upfront pricing scam". The whole tip issue has always been weird to me. As a driver I found it to be so much easier to just not think about them and enjoy them if I got any. As a passenger, I always tip, but I never have cash, so I use Lyft whenever possible. Uber adding an in app tip option made me consider using it again, ill use it and I'll tip, but all the years of consistent "no tip required" training pretty much guarantees people still won't tip most of the time. Unfortunately. 

Just a fun side note. Did you see the Twitter comments on Uber's Tip addition announcement? People are getting offended just by seeing this option I the app. Again, it's weird how it works. Not having an option made it OK to skip the tip, and seeing the option makes people feel guilty, but they still don't want to tip.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jc. said:


> Alright keep whining then and be sure you accept the next tos as well without reading it


A driver either accepts the terms or gets deactivated. There ain't no third option.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Being ignorant is whining about something you agreed upon


WaveRunner1 has a point, think of all the services you use every day, think of all the software/apps you install and use everyday, think of the OS's you use on a daily basis, both desktop and mobile (iOS, Android, Windows, Linux, OS X, etc.)

If the average person were to heed your advice, they'd have to throw out their smartphone, their computer, their television, basically half of what they own and close their accounts with their ISP, TV service, Phone service, Netflix, possibly electric and/or gas service, and maybe even city water, etc.

So unless you want to join the Amish, you have to "agree" to some sort of EULA, ToS, or some other binding written agreement, if you disagree to any of it, your service is terminated or the product's use is considered illegal

For example, think about Microsoft's Windows 10 spying fiasco, but when installing, you have to agree to it's EULA or you are unable to install, the EULA clearly states that Microsoft collects data from your system and sells it to advertisers

People "agree" to the EULA all the time during install but still complain about it constantly, same here, he agreed to Uber's ToS so he could still drive, that doesn't mean he can't complain


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> WaveRunner1 has a point, think of all the services you use every day, think of all the software/apps you install and use everyday, think of the OS's you use on a daily basis, both desktop and mobile (iOS, Android, Windows, Linux, OS X, etc.)
> 
> If the average person were to heed your advice, they'd have to throw out their smartphone, their computer, their television, basically half of what they own and close their accounts with their ISP, TV service, Phone service, Netflix, possibly electric and/or gas service, and maybe even city water, etc.
> 
> ...


If a sizable group of people did not agree to the TOS/EULA than there would be another provider who would pop up and take advantage of that untapped population provided it is not in a market where there is a monopoly.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> If a sizable group of people did not agree to the TOS/EULA than there would be another provider who would pop up and take advantage of that untapped population provided it is not in a market where there is a monopoly.


Depends on the competition and what people want/need

Taking my example of Windows 10 for example, if nobody agreed to Microsoft's EULA, they simply can't use Windows

Just look at the vast amount of Windows software on the market, that software won't just work on another OS, sure some of that software could be installed on Linux or OS X using Wine, but not all Windows software plays nice with Wine

So that means, if you need to run a certain kind of software that has only been designed to run on Windows and you don't agree to Microsoft's EULA, you may not be able to run that software on OS X or Linux, so that particular piece of software just becomes unusable

Now that said, there is a free Windows clone in development called ReactOS that is developed for exactly that purpose, an OS binarily compatible to Windows with the flexibility of Linux for people who don't want to pay for Windows or don't agree with Microsoft's EULA, the problem? It's completely unusable and unstable in it's current form and just trying to install software on it could cause it to blue screen (oh the nightmares I had encountered with it just trying it out)

So sometimes it's just a better idea to bite your tounge, accept the EULA as much as you hate it, and complain about it, as least you can run that software without a headache

Same thing with driving for Uber, sure you can deny Uber's ToS, but then you can't drive for them, of course you could always sign up to be a Lyft driver, but that's another ToS you have to agree to, and even after you sign up, you may not even be able to drive with them even though you were able to drive for Uber, so you end up with not being able to drive for either of them simply because you didn't accept Uber's ToS

Point is while other options may be available, sometimes it's a better idea to bite your tounge and agree to the ToS/EULA and complain about it than disagree to it and possibly opening up a can of worms trying other options


----------



## UberMD1989 (Apr 30, 2017)

The tip screen should pop up after the trip is concluded. By requiring riders to enter the rating screen to provide a tip is unfair to drivers. How many people consistently leave tips at restaurants but fail to follow up with rating their service with the survey at the bottom of the receipt?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Jc. You are blind buddy guys got a legitimate complaint . If he doesn't agree to the contract he doesn't drive I got over a thousand rides they're f****** us everyday with the 35 to 55% fees it's just not right it's downright stealing so you got a simple choice either drive you don't drive me and I'm on my way out cuz I don't feel being abused like that is fair I did a ride last week in Jersey the customer paid 53 I got 29 Uber got 24 straight easy run no surge that's not right the only way to beat the system is the drive the long way if possible they want you to circle the airport 10 times to get your mileage to wear their fee is lower they're paying you to do the wrong thing


----------

